# Nash 90% FT, 50% FG, 50% 3PT?



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

If Nash goes 23 of 36 (which is about 64%) from 3 point land (or better) over the last 8 games then he will be the only player in NBA history to go 90% FT, 50% FG, and 50% 3PT. It's a longshot but would be a really amazing accomplishment so watch for that.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

That'd be amazing. He has already put himself in a class of great shooters, when he had that 90, 50, 40 season. I think he did it twice? But 90, 50, 50 would just put him in a league of his own.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

[Sighs] and then ppl say he didn't deserve those MVPs...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

That WOULD be amazing! With that kind of accuracy, maybe he should be a shooting guard instead. He can certainly put up the numbers when he wants to. I wonder what it would be like if a team had Nash as shooting guard along side another top point guard like Paul, Williams, Billups or Kidd. Would that work?


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't think a team could survive with both Paul and Nash on defense unless they had a great defending SF because of the match ups with Paul being undersized and Nash being... defensively inept. Offense would be a thing of beauty though. Paul cuts through the lane and kicks out to a wide open Nash. Just lovely.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

It would offensively but that pair would get killed on defense and rebounding, unless of course u have Kidd paired with Nash  

After today's outing of 6/6ft and 8/12 3pt, he stands at 48.4% 3pt and 89.7% FT
Whilst he is at 51.4% FG, i think that is safe, as it has been for past three seasons.

He is just so efficient with his shooting its unbelievable


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

I dont know, Im already very happy with his 48% from behind the arc average. The 90%, 50%, 50% would be a nice feat, but I dont think hed care about it, he wants the ring more than anythingelse...

Also to the people saying hed a nice player at SG, well he would do well, but it would obviously be a waste of talent. I want the best passer in the league playing the point.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

People don't realize why Nash is such a good shooter. It's because he takes HIS shots. You never EVER see him force a shot, unless he absolutely has to with the shot clock. All his shots, he waits for. If he's open, he takes the open three's, or the in rthym pull up 3's. He takes his favorite fadeaway pull up jumpshots. And those running one-leg fling shots he has down to a science. Kobe and McGrady would have higher percentage if they didn't force as much. But Nash either take his shot if it's there, or passes it if it's not, and vice versa. Basketball IQ plays a big role as to why he shoots so well.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

What does he have to shoot from now on to hit the 50% 3 point mark?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Good question. He made all 3 attempts tonight. That should help a bit.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

That is just ****in unbelievable. What a great shooter NASHTY is.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Kidd's Nets said:


> What does he have to shoot from now on to hit the 50% 3 point mark?


Well since he attempts 4.8 and makes 2.3 three pointers per game he needs to make in the next 6 games 21 out of 29 treys attempts(thats around 70%), or somewhere around that lol.... he also needs to make 17 out 18 free throws to reach the 90%(he is currently at 89%).


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

All Net said:


> Well since he attempts 4.8 and makes 2.3 three pointers per game he needs to make in the next 6 games 21 out of 29 treys attempts(thats around 70%), or somewhere around that lol.... he also needs to make 17 out 18 free throws to reach the 90%(he is currently at 89%).


He needs to make 6 3pters over 50%. (12 for 12 or 16 for 20) and he needs to make one FT over 90%. Basically he needs to make 3 in a row.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Wonder what would happen to the stats if they did not include those last second of the quarter attempts from mid-court.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Tiz said:


> Wonder what would happen to the stats if they did not include those last second of the quarter attempts from mid-court.



He never takes those....usually it's LB.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Seuss said:


> He never takes those....usually it's LB.


This is true. Especially since he only plays the ends of the 2nd and 4th.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Update: Nash needs to make 16 consecutive 3's to go 50% from 3pt land this season.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Update: Nash needs to make 16 consecutive 3's to go 50% from 3pt land this season.


LoL, looks like getting a ring might be easier than getting that 50% on 3 pointers...


----------

